

Show HN: Employify.me - We eliminate CVs, cover letters and lenghty applications - calibuddy
http://employify.me/

======
bdfh42
I don't want to sign up to find out if I want to sign up.

You have to tell me why, then what and then I will look at the how.

~~~
elmargasimov
Great feedback! Sorry for the lack of clarity on the first instance. We have
now changed the description to:

We eliminate resumes. Instead we increase your chances of getting hired. {
Hint: You will get an actual taste of the job }

What do you think of this one?

